# Commuter bike for a Clydesdale



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I’ve been thinking about an ebike for a few months and reading a lot. Seems things are changing rapidly and not all companies survive.

For my decision inputs I’m taking this into consideration:
1) in a Clydesdale 6’1” & 260 lbs (assume 300 lbs with gear/work clothes/computer)
2) commute will be about 18 - 20 miles each way, not hilly but mostly down on the way in and mostly up on the way home
3) want Class 3 for speed
4) flat bars, fenders and good rack
5) would like to go round trip without charging
6) would like walk assist in case of breakdown
7) would prefer phone integration instead of system trip meter, but not a deal breaker
8) 2.4” tires or front fork/Seat post shock
9) no Specialized - bad history with them
10) under $6k out the door, prefer under $5k

Internal hub would be a plus, but I think hard to pull off in this price range

So far my research has led me to:
2020 Bulls Urban EVO 10
2020 Giant Fastroad E+ EX Pro + battery extender
2020 Trek Alant+ 8

I’m sure there’s more options out there and I’m looking for leads

TIA,

Roger


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

The biggest battery you can get


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Check out - Gazelle Cityzen T10 HMB Speed - it should get the job done.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Jack7782 said:


> Check out - Gazelle Cityzen T10 HMB Speed - it should get the job done.


I did but iirc it has 1.6" tires.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

dundundata said:


> The biggest battery you can get


That's what's drawing me to the 2020 Bulls Urban EVO 10. When it hits stores in May it'll have the Gen4 speed motor and 625 watt battery.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I ended up getting a killer deal on a 2019 Riese and Muller Supercharger with 900 miles on it - only 14 battery charge cycles. Should be picking it up this weekend. With 2 500 watt batteries and a Bosch Gen 2 Speed motor, I shouldn't have any trouble getting to work and back on one charge.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

The Cyclone Elite mid drive is looking sweet, the Enduro's too if thats what your into. Then stuff as much battery in there as you can. CycloneTW website.


----------

